# Pasture Mix



## Livinwright Farm (Oct 15, 2011)

What do you have for a pasture mix?

What are your MUST HAVE's in a pasture seed mix?


We just recently picked up TSC's last bag of pasture seed mix, but we are wondering if we should buy some additional seed from Blue Seal to offer more variety to our herd.
The bag we bought at TSC has:
34.54% Fawn Tall Fescue
19.80% Persister Prairie Brome Grass
14.97% Tetrelite II Intermediate Ryegrass
14.01% Amba Orchardgrass
  9.97% Abundant Annual Ryegrass
  4.98% Vernal Alfalfa

  0.15% Other Crop Seed
  1.52% Inert Matter
  0.06% Other Weeds
Noxious Weed Seeds: None Found

What we were thinking of adding to that from Blue Seal:
75% Climax Timothy
20% Kentucky Bluegrass 98/85
  5% White clover

We want to make sure the bluegrass is mixed in there for a good sod base. Clover... wish it was the red clover, but oh well. Timothy because they love it.


----------



## freemotion (Oct 15, 2011)

I've taken to noting where the best weeds are when I walk the dogs, then collecting seeds later and scattering them in my pasture.   Imagine that.  I now have dandelions in there that are like small swiss chard!  Goldenrod is a goat favorite, too.  They keep eating the weeds until they kill them and are creating a gorgeous horse pasture for me.  When I had the horse, I battled the weeds.  Now I have goats, I'm wishing for weeds.


----------



## Renegade (Oct 15, 2011)

We like to add deer plot seed to our pastures. Especially chicory.

Donna


----------



## 77Herford (Oct 15, 2011)

Livinwright Farm said:
			
		

> What do you have for a pasture mix?
> 
> What are your MUST HAVE's in a pasture seed mix?
> 
> ...


Sounds like a nice mix.  In Iowa our Blue grass comes in fast in spring but when the hot weather comes it dies back till fall weather.


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Oct 15, 2011)

Renegade said:
			
		

> We like to add deer plot seed to our pastures. Especially chicory.
> 
> Donna


I wonder what chickory goat's milk tastes like...


----------



## 77Herford (Oct 15, 2011)

Livinwright Farm said:
			
		

> Renegade said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not good.


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Oct 15, 2011)

77Herford said:
			
		

> Livinwright Farm said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I bet it would be good in a nice columbian coffee though!


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Oct 15, 2011)

77Herford said:
			
		

> Livinwright Farm said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What type of bluegrass do you have?  The Kentucky Bluegrass in the Blue Seal mix is Troy Kentucky Bluegrass, and is noted for being heat tolerant and winter hardy.


----------

